# Wifi ready tv to network vis HR24?



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

My brother recently subscribed to Directv and was set up set up with two HR 24 units and has whole home connectivity. Is there a way to hook his Sony tv to the network via the HR 24 Rather than buying a wireless adapter for the Sony? He wants to watch Netflix.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

No.

Edit: If its a WiFi ready tv, why would he need a WiFi adapter for it?


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Papa J said:


> My brother recently subscribed to Directv and was set up set up with two HR 24 units and has whole home connectivity. Is there a way to hook his Sony tv to the network via the HR 24 Rather than buying a wireless adapter for the Sony? He wants to watch Netflix.


If you're looking for internet connectivity for the Tv then yes, there is a way to do it (provided that your DECA network is already connected to the internet.) It's not an approved method, but by connecting a green two-way splitter to the coax from the wall; one leg will go to the HR24, and the second to a broadband DECA. You could then connect the Tv to the broadband DECA for internet connectivity.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

"dsw2112" said:


> If you're looking for internet connectivity for the Tv then yes, there is a way to do it (provided that your DECA network is already connected to the internet.) It's not an approved method, but by connecting a green two-way splitter to the coax from the wall; one leg will go to the HR24, and the second to a broadband DECA. You could then connect the Tv to the broadband DECA for internet connectivity.


So to answer the question, no you cannot connect the tv to the HR24 for internet.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Papa J said:


> My brother recently subscribed to Directv and was set up set up with two HR 24 units and has whole home connectivity. Is there a way to hook his Sony tv to the network via the HR 24 Rather than buying a wireless adapter for the Sony? He wants to watch Netflix.


Is the WiFi active on the Sony? Does the router see the Sony WiFi?

BTW, there's no reason to use the DirecTV connection to the router, when the television can make a direct connection to the router.


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok, so it sounds like I would have to buy a splitter and a deca. Since the HR24 has the deca built in, it is not going to help me in connecting the tv. Right?


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

"Drucifer" said:


> Is the WiFi active on the Sony? Does the router see the Sony WiFi?
> 
> BTW, there's no reason to use the DirecTV connection to the router, when the television can make a direct connection to the router.


I probably used the wrong terminology. The tv can connect wirelessly only if he buys a wifi adapter for $80. I had read on here that you could connect via the deca but since he got the Hr24, there is no deca in the room with this tv. Thanks for the help everyone. He is going to buy the wifi wireless adapter and install it today.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Papa J said:


> Ok, so it sounds like I would have to buy a splitter and a deca. Since the HR24 has the deca built in, it is not going to help me in connecting the tv. Right?


Right


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Drucifer said:


> BTW, there's no reason to use the DirecTV connection to the router, when the television can make a direct connection to the router.


Many Wifi enabled Tv's can only utilize the functionality when purchasing the adapter (dongle.) My Wifi enabled Tv utilizes a $10 broadband DECA vice the more expensive Wifi "adapter."

OP: I'd search around for a cheaper adapter as $80 seems pretty high.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

CompUSA stocks it: http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6613567&CatId=2704

I beleive Best Buy does as well.

Less than $80.00


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Papa J said:


> Ok, so it sounds like I would have to buy a splitter and a deca. Since the HR24 has the deca built in, it is not going to help me in connecting the tv. Right?


You will also need a DECA power supply.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

azarby said:


> You will also need a DECA power supply.


When purchasing a broadband DECA the P/S is included.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=DECABB1R0&d=DIRECTV-DECA-Broadband-with-power-supply-(DECABB1R0)&c=Satellite%20Components&sku=


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I also would recommend using the broadband DECA instead.

I personally think that wireless should only be used on laptops, tablets, phones, etc. that get moved around the home a lot. If something is stationary I prefer to have it hardwired using ethernet if possible, and DECA/MOCA if not.

The biggest thing we wanted you to realize is that you cannot hook up a network cable between the HR24 and his TV. Doing so would disable the internal DECA on the HR24 and then neither the HR24 or the TV would be hooked up to his network.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

If possible, why not run cat5e from the router to the TV?


----------



## Papa J (Nov 26, 2007)

"jdspencer" said:


> If possible, why not run cat5e from the router to the TV?


I did that at my house but my brother doesn't want to disturb his insulation in the attic. He now has the wifi going on both his blue ray and tv. The blue ray has trouble starting Netflix but the tv works flawlessly.


----------



## parallax1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Having done this myself for my Blu Ray player I can say using the splitter and DECA was easy to do and works great. Wireless can be very picky.


----------

